# Eclipse: Quelltext in PDF/HTML konvertieren



## qde (1. November 2005)

Hallo Leute.
Ich muss im Rahmen meiner Abschlussprüfung zum Fachinformatiker/Anwendungsentwicklung bei meiner Projektarbeit zur Dokumentation alle Quelltexte beilegen. Jetzt wüsste ich gerne, wie ich meinen in Eclipse erstellten Quelltext mit Syntax-Highlighting und allen Einrückungen in meine Dokumentation ins PDF-Format bekomme. Über OpenOffice ist es möglich HTML Quelltext in PDF zu konvertieren. Somit könnte mir das ebenfalls weiter helfen. 

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe.


----------



## -ben- (1. November 2005)

Hmm... Gute Frage.

Direkt aus dem Eclipse hab ich noch nie probiert. Aber ich denke das sollte schon irgendwie möglich sein...

Ich habs mit LaTeX gelöst. Dort kannst du easy die Source-files includen und sehr schön mit Highlighting darstellen.

Eine weitere Möglichkeit wäre evtl. das Tool Java2HTML. (http://www.java2html.com/ )

Gruss
ben


----------

